# Dream about being abused in a relationship



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Sometime last year I had a dream that I was married (never have been before and I was single at the time) and had a husband who was physically and emotionally abusive. I've never been in such a relationship before so it caught me off guard. I thought maybe it was in my mind because my mother ended a 22 year marriage in which she was controlled and mentally abused so could it have been on my mind? If so my brain took it to the extreme and it shocked everyone I told because I'm too assertive to allow that kind of crap to happen to me in a relationship. Any ideas on what it could be suggesting?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's just a dream. It could be your subconcious making a connect to your mother's own abusive relationship but a dream is just that--a dream.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

"I'm too assertive to allow that kind of crap to happen to me in a relationship. "

I would think judging from that statement, and what you said about your mothers relationship, it is more than likely a subconscious fear you have.

Dreams are interpretations of our subconscious mind coming to light amongst other things, if you look at any dream you can pick apart the stupid meaningless things and link them to some part of your day, week, life, etc its weird to see how your brain puts them together. 

but, thats my basic guess without super in depth detail, its probably something you're unknowingly afraid of falling into and something triggered it to come to light.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> "I'm too assertive to allow that kind of crap to happen to me in a relationship. "
> 
> I would think judging from that statement, and what you said about your mothers relationship, it is more than likely a subconscious fear you have.
> 
> ...


Probably true. I could easily say "it's just a dream" like Jellybeans said but this hit a little too close to home...it's not like those flying dreams or whatever. My mother did say more than once that between my sister and I, she would be the one more likely to end up in an abusive marriage and my sister even expressed her own concern over that so it just caught me off guard. Oh well.


----------

